# Wasr 10/63 vs 10/53



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Anyone know the difference between a wasr 10/63 & 10/53

Have seen a lot of info on the 10/63 seems really popular 

Bought a 10/53 at the pawn shop without knowing too much about it other than it looks great


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

38special said:


> Anyone know the difference between a wasr 10/63 & 10/53
> 
> Have seen a lot of info on the 10/63 seems really popular
> 
> Bought a 10/53 at the pawn shop without knowing too much about it other than it looks great


Probably just upgrades to internals done in 1953 as opposed to 1963?
Just guessin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Got a pic of the 53 & 63?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Checking the web, I could find no difference and read several histories on them. Seems both were imported from Romania by Century and considered WSAR 10. When you start reading about the 10/53 or 10/63, they quickly revert to calling it the 10, so who knows. I give up.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry about the misunderstanding everyone it is actually printed 10 63 not 10 53

apparently the pawn shop clerk and i both a near sighted

he wrote WASR 10/53 on the ticket & it looked like 10/53 to me on the stamp without my glasses

upon further inspection with my readers on it says 10/63


----------

